# Squeaking sounds



## BudgieFour (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello,
One of my budgies is making a squeaking sound. It's not all the time, usually while she flies or when she bends down, or when she struggles while I try to listen to her breathing. I've had her for two years now, and this has only started recently. She squeaks loudest while she flies (she is very slow, but that's normal). Help, please? Thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is your bird overweight? I ask this because it seems that you are hearing the squeaking sound when she exerts herself. Just as in people, if someone that is not physically fit exerts themselves it might result in labored breathing and wheezing. You said that she struggles when you try to listen to her breathing, are you holding her in your hand, if so make sure that you do not have your hand wrapped around her body so as to compress her air sacs, holding a bird incorrectly could kill them if the hold is not allowing free movement of the chest. It may also be that your bird is developing a respiratory problem, a visit to an avian vet would give you more info as to the exact cause.


----------



## BudgieFour (Jun 17, 2018)

How heavy is overweight? She is noticably heavier than my other birds when I have her sit on my finger.
I am holding her with my hands cupped around her, so no compression there. I’ll try to get her to an avian vet, but they want $99 to look at her.(Eeeek!)


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Definitely suggest an avian vet visit. It's important that you have funds set aside for emergency visits as well since they can be quite expensive. Average weights for budgies can range anywhere from 25 grams up to 40 or even higher. It really depends on the individual bird. An avian vet can body score them and see what the ideal weight for your budgie is.


----------

